# Windelov java fern immersed rhizome experiment.



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Windelov java fern immersed rhizome experiment.
1 ¾” rhizom
2 ½” rhizome with Indole-3-butyric acid 0.1 % “ AKA “rooting hormone
3 ¼” rhizome with rooting hormone
PS.
My apologies for the bad picture.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

any update on this?


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

...None of them took...


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

They're epiphytes. Gotta glue it on a rock. Submerge the rock in nutrient rich water.


----------



## Karl.6904 (Sep 22, 2018)

hey y'all I was gonna start a new thread but I saw your post so I'ma ask y'all if these are windelovs? they've been sitting outside my neigbor's lot for like a very very long time.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

:noidea:...May be. Looks like it to me. May be not...:noidea: 
BUT i am by no means an expert! 
...Get a root and put it in your tank and see if it grows...

P.S. Welcome to APC


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

No, doesn't look like a fern.


----------



## Karl.6904 (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for the warm welcome  Here are more photos.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Karl.6904 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome  Here are more photos.


nope


----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks ferny to me. Could it be some variety of Staghorn fern, Platycerium? Have you asked the neighbor if he/she knows what it is?


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah, looks like a fern but not java fern.


----------



## Karl.6904 (Sep 22, 2018)

Gerald said:


> Looks ferny to me. Could it be some variety of Staghorn fern, Platycerium? Have you asked the neighbor if he/she knows what it is?


Yeah I asked the old lady, she only knows that it's a fern.


----------



## Tsin21 (Oct 12, 2017)

Definitely a fern, but I think it looks like a staghorn fern.


----------

